# Winners Bitch!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

2nd show in a row where I got points! A month ago my male got WD and his daughter finished. Now today he was not entered but my bitch was WB! We are having so much fun... wish us luck the next two days.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations! You're showing your whippet in the big Orlando cluster? I've been watching the golden entries and scotties--now I have to watch whippets too! MB-F has been sooooooooooooooo fast about posting the results. They were up by 7 pm tonight.

Good luck this weekend! I know in Goldens there was a nice judging panel, including the Thursday Specialty--hope you have some nice judges for hounds too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great news! good luck the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Jenna. I'm showing my ignorance/ lack of coffee, but who are you showing? Pics?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Please share pics when you can!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> 2nd show in a row where I got points! A month ago my male got WD and his daughter finished. Now today he was not entered but my bitch was WB! We are having so much fun... wish us luck the next two days.


Congrats! I didn't know you had any show dogs, I thought you were racing? Who are the dogs and are you handling them?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Fun! Are you back in Whippets or Greyhounds? Or Afghans? I've totally lost track of what you've got going on over there! Congrats on the show success.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, not Goldens. And no I don't handle. I'm paying someone. I hate going in the ring. I get way too nervous. 

I am racing/coursing, but that's NOT a sport for summer. It's too hot to do anything outdoors here from April - November. NOTRA season starts in November, maybe October... and same with lure coursing.

I'm showing my Whippet in veterans next month. I can't wait. He looks awesome. I paid a friend to come along and help me with the dogs, and she will show if needed. I have a handler for the dogs, a very talented young lady. 

I'm not going to attempt to finish my bitch. In spite of her win yesterday, I really can't get past her prancing front.

OK I'm so tired right now I cannot see straight. Many beautiful Goldens to watch!!! More tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> No, not Goldens. And no I don't handle. I'm paying someone. I hate going in the ring. I get way too nervous.
> 
> I am racing/coursing, but that's NOT a sport for summer. It's too hot to do anything outdoors here from April - November. NOTRA season starts in November, maybe October... and same with lure coursing.
> 
> ...


 
I'm still confused... your veteran is Rigby - is he the one who went WD? And who is your bitch - I didn't know you'd gotten a bitch.
Are you at the Orlando shows?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> No, not Goldens. And no I don't handle. I'm paying someone. I hate going in the ring. I get way too nervous.
> 
> I am racing/coursing, but that's NOT a sport for summer. It's too hot to do anything outdoors here from April - November. NOTRA season starts in November, maybe October... and same with lure coursing.
> 
> ...


Congrats Jenna!!! I know what you mean about being nervous... I showed Ritchie myself yesterday for the first time ever, I was sooo nervous the first show, the second show I was less nervous, and I think I did a bit better.. it felt like a I did anyways. Can't wait to hear the rest when you get back! Good luck today.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, not Rigby, he's neutered. These are Borzoi.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Jenna! I didn't know you had Borzoi-I absolutely love them  That lovely suspended gait. If I were to get a sighthound, it would be a Borzoi.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

There's a Borzoi in my handling class down here in South Florida--they are such nice dogs--they are regal--at least to me--although I understand they can be as much of a clown as a golden.

The Borzoi in my class is up in Orlando this weekend too! I know the handler, Jenn, and she's so nice. Good luck today!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I do love Borzoi - handled many and loved having them here. Lyric and Teddy were inseperable - even rode into shows together in the same (huge!) Borzoi crate.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*thanks I won the breed today*

Thanks, I won the breed today, myself. Was fun showing in the group!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-HUGE congratulations!! Was that with your boy or your girl?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow-HUGE congratulations!! Was that with your boy or your girl?


 
http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2010447301/201044730123700.HTM


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Girl  Not sure why my male did not take it. He's better than her and way better than the other dog, imho. But, that's dog shows!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Each judge does have his/her interpretation of the standard, that's for sure! Regardless, you had a great day


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, it was good for me. I get very nervous. I love the grooming (I groom all our dogs) and preparing and I love seeing my dog in the ring. Showing freaks me out, though! But I'm getting better.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Girl  Not sure why my male did not take it. He's better than her and way better than the other dog, imho. But, that's dog shows!


Perhaps because your male is almost 7 and for some judges, and an older dog still in the classes is at a disadvantage. Not saying it's right, but it's true in many cases.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That's great! I didn't know you'd gotten a Borzoi! Did you get any pictures? 

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Perhaps because your male is almost 7 and for some judges, and an older dog still in the classes is at a disadvantage. Not saying it's right, but it's true in many cases.


I hate it when the judges can't see past that. Creed is getting older and has not been shown much through no fault of his own. I sure hope his age isn't held against him. I think he has just gotten better as he has matured and I hope the judges agree


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is almost seven, and also a dark brindle. The white dogs tend to win more. The other dog was unsound and very spindly and light boned- probably 70 pounds at the most, where as mine is 110 in coursing condition, and lots of bone, and very very sound. My bitch has a lot more body, substance, and bone than the other male, too. She's about 85 pounds. Some judges do not care for that type of Borzoi. The male is a Russian import, from Borzoi actually used to course wolves, so he is a dog one would feel safe having between one's self and a wolf. Yes I have pictures. I'm just resizing them right now as they are huge!  My boy did not get shown for years as his owner had other things going on. He is in his full glory now, dripping in coat. Either way, it was fun! And we'll do it all again soon!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I hate it when the judges can't see past that. Creed is getting older and has not been shown much through no fault of his own. I sure hope his age isn't held against him. I think he has just gotten better as he has matured and I hope the judges agree


 
I agree, and would consider specialties...


----------

